# Failed Green Leaf Aquarium brass check valve...other CO2 check valve recommendations?



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Have small amount of water leaking from reactor back into bubble counter due to failed GLA brass check valve. I have another GLA valve between my bubble counter and CO2 setup that is still providing some protection, but want to replace the valve between the bubble counter and reactor. Anybody have some alternatives to the GLA One?

I also have a Clippard,not being used at the moment, but that one is showing signs of corrosion from previous setup.

I was thinking of something like this:
Dennerle CO2 Check Valve

Thanks


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

There are many check valves to use... I used a simple plastic one made by tunze from IPU and it served me good. Good luck!

I am sure Jl sells some to but best be safe and call first to check. Good luck!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I honestly do not trust anyone of them. I would double up whenever I could.


----------

